# Is adult or junior bonjela ok in 2ww?



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
I am currently in the dreaded 2ww and on utrogestan, pregnyl, fragmin and evorel patches. I have developed a mouth ulcer and just wondered if either bonjela would be ok to use or not? 

Thank you


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Bonjela is fine. The safest on is the one with lidocaine.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Huge congrats on your news!! 


Thank you, think the junior may have that, thanks x


----------

